# lunker lures



## sporty (Nov 9, 2007)

:?: :?: Has anyone tried the lunker lure spinner .
I have seen them being used on a fishing show . The spinners look and act differently then others . The one I saw was yellow.
I have checked Bass pro and Cabelas they don't carry them .
Any info regarding as to use or a supplier would be appreciated.
( an 800 number would be appreciated )
thanks


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

Here you go my friend.

The 1-800 number is on the upper right corner!

https://www.lunkerlure.com/new/index.html


----------



## sporty (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you , I appreciate it . Now for some reviews :?: :?:


----------



## sporty (Nov 15, 2007)

OK !!! I had to order a few , Always dreaming of the ultimate lure/method. Good thing I have a truck to carry all my tackle :lol: 

Let you know later ( next summer ) as to their appeal.


----------



## redbug (Nov 15, 2007)

Sporty, 
don't waste your money on them, just forward the box straight to me 
I will dispose of them in the proper way catching hawg bass !!

I own a cabin in so.ILL that is only about 10 miles from their factory and I have been using the lunker lure products for years.
The only jig I use is the lunkerlure ultimate rattlin jig. 
good luck with your new lures and remember if you don't want them I'm first!!

Wayne


----------



## sporty (Nov 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the reply . I glad that you said to forward them to you rather than saying forward them the garbage bin.
They look very interesting and I wish to target pike. An eye or two would be nice !! They are ordered and payed for >>>
Have a good one 8)


----------

